# what colour is Measles?



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

this is measles, a cob from a riding school i used to work at.
I was just curious, What colour is he? because i have no idea lol
this is the only picture i have of him.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Maybe a roan. Not sure about that but I LOVE the name. How cute


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

i got told Blue Roan, but hes not really that blue colour so im not sure. plus he has the spots around his mouth & eyes..
& yeah i love his name too lol suits him. hes a sweetie


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

To my knowledge a roan is supposed to have a dark head and legs and you can clearly see light coloring on his face, if he's a roan there is also something else working on his coloring there. Very cute!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like he is carrying LP (appaloosa coloring), or grey. Hard to tell with just the one picture.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> Looks like he is carrying LP (appaloosa coloring),


That was my thought from the one photo too.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He looks like a varnish grey to me. Possibly with a snowflake pattern? As he's got larger white spots.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

oh okay. thank you  i'll go take a few more pictures of him at the riding school this week, thats if hes still there. havent been there for a few months & she likes to sell & buy horses alot lol


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yup i say Varnish roan, especially if he is on the younger side of things. with either a snowflake pattern or MAYBE fewspot but i'm not so sure on that one. gorgeous boy either way!


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

i dont think hes all that young, i think hes about 8 im not too sure i'll have to ask her. so you definitely think he has appy in him? he came from a dealer so we have no idea lol


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Well I wouldn't jump right to appy as there is more then one breed that carries the appy coloring. 

But yes he does look to be varnish (LP) roan.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

I agree on LP roaning (also called varnish-- associated with appaloosa coloring.) I see LP characteristic mottled skin and white sclera around the eyeball.

_>>>>MAYBE fewspot_

A fewspot is not a minimally spotted DARK horse, but a white horse with only a few spots. More specifically, it is a horse with a leopard pattern, but 2 copies of the LP gene, which causes the leopard spots to be few and far between, due to the doubling up of LP's "be white" command. Here is a baby fewspot--


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, that's one of the cutest foals I have seen in a LONG time! I want him! :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

East, is that one of yours?


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

No-- I have bred/raised several fewspots in the past, but don't have leopards in my herd currently, so I don't have any photos of fewspots online at the moment. 

That foal was bred by a ranch in South Dakota-- Nice program with alot of loud color, and she takes striking photos-- here is the link to their site-- CT Ranch Appaloosas


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you for the link. I know someone who has one of their horses. (Didn't realize it until I saw it on their site.)


----------



## wildhorsesgone (Jan 13, 2011)

*I'm seeing spots.*

What an amusing name and so appropriate! I once tried to research all the horse color combinations and memorize them. There were so many it made my head spin! Then I read a book that said there are actually only two horse colors! I’d say Measles is grey with white spots and my grandkids would probably agree.

I’m sure that the people at the US Bureau of Land Management Wild Horse and Burro Division will know the actual color, you could try sending them a couple of photos. Here’s the link: *https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/index.php*


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

wildhorsesgone said:


> What an amusing name and so appropriate! I once tried to research all the horse color combinations and memorize them. There were so many it made my head spin! *Then I read a book that said there are actually only two horse colors!* I’d say Measles is grey with white spots and my grandkids would probably agree.
> 
> I’m sure that the people at the US Bureau of Land Management Wild Horse and Burro Division will know the actual color, you could try sending them a couple of photos. Here’s the link: *https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/index.php*


On the bold - That is totally correct! Black and red are the only two colors. Everything else is a modification of one of those two.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

oh thank you!  i'll have to get a few more pictures of him that show his whole body. might help a little more lol


----------

